# Manta Ray seat dimensions



## Landarts (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone out there have dimensions for a Manta Ray seat they would be willing to share?  I can see that they are wider in one section and was wondering about overall dimensions.  Was thinking about trying to fab one up.  Thanks!


----------



## andysto73 (Sep 21, 2019)

I've got a Manta Ray I'm redoing. I've got a stripped pan and at its widest point it measures 7 1/4 inches. Its got some pretty odd dimensions for sure, let me know what else you need.
Andy


----------



## Landarts (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks for the measurement. Can I get the total length from front to back and possible a picture taking from top view. It will help in scaling the shape before I cut metal and start forming. Thanks!


----------



## andysto73 (Sep 24, 2019)

Total length is 18 and a half inches. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks alot that really helps. Most appreciated for your efforts.


----------

